# Musical Notes?



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I would like to put some of my poetry to music. I have carefully chosen a few with good meter and can sing along to them; they're melodic and tuneful. This takes me a little further ... . Could I as an amateur translate my mind tunes into musical notes that could be read and followed by a music reader?

At first I thought; 'Whoa ... don't go there.' I then recalled that when as a nine-year old we were taught (village school) how to interpret (read) notes so that we might better play our recorders I found it revelatory, easy and fun.

So if I could master it at nine what about all these years on? Is there somewhere on the web that would teach me rudiments so I could hum-and-write-notes to retain the melody? Thanks. Michael.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

you would re-learn more quickly if you took a couple of music lessons, wouldn't you? any instrument or voice lessons would do.

http://www.notationmachine.com/how_to_read_sheetmusic/readingmusic.htm

dj


----------

